# OMG how can anyone say this is acceptable



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Preloved | 2 male ferrets & large indoor cage for sale in Wallington, Surrey, UK

IMO that cage is far far too small for ferrets, they hardly have room to play


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

poor things, I so hope they get a more understanding and caring home.


----------



## maisey (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't no, I know a few people with cages about this size but the animals only sleep it in and have access to the house most of the day. 
Considering ferrets sleep on average of 18 hours a day as long as they have the freedom in the day I don't see it as a major problem, of course if they are kept there 24 hours a day that's a different story but you never know they might have a lot of freedom.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

maisey said:


> I don't no, I know a few people with cages about this size but the animals only sleep it in and have access to the house most of the day.
> Considering ferrets sleep on average of 18 hours a day as long as they have the freedom in the day I don't see it as a major problem, of course if they are kept there 24 hours a day that's a different story but you never know they might have a lot of freedom.


reading the add they dont, ferrets are such active animals, its such a shame, especially 2 hobs too, they get quite large some of them.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

i agree with you dk  The cage would not be to bad if they were only in it for nap times but its way to small if they are stuck in it all day

im glad im nowhere near them lol 

im having slight worries about the new cage im getting now as i have been reading and apparently the trays are very shallow...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> i agree with you dk  The cage would not be to bad if they were only in it for nap times but its way to small if they are stuck in it all day
> 
> im glad im nowhere near them lol
> 
> im having slight worries about the new cage im getting now as i have been reading and apparently the trays are very shallow...


why are you worried?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

i have a vision of litter being kicked everywhere lol plus the little bugger still are not pooping in the litter tray and picking ferret poop from between bars is not pleasant lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

get a litter tray, use a bulldog clip to hold it in place, if you look on youtube you will find videos of how to do it


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

i shall do lol  i will post pics of the little darlings in their new home tom


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

as for the pooing everywhere, this sounds dirty but leave poo in the box for a couple of days, they will smell it and realise that is where they should go, like they would if mum was pooing in the corner.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

i shall also buy nose plugs tom then.... lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> i shall also buy nose plugs tom then.... lol


lol just for a few days, or would Solomai use a tray? she could maybe show them.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

its strange because when they have the roam of the house they use the litter trays but they wont in a cage lol. dirty protest i think.

thanks for the tips, iv failed with munchkin but these babies shall be litter trained....nose plugs ahoy!!!!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> its strange because when they have the roam of the house they use the litter trays but they wont in a cage lol. dirty protest i think.
> 
> thanks for the tips, iv failed with munchkin but these babies shall be litter trained....nose plugs ahoy!!!!!!


if its any help elmo and cinders just pooed anywhere too when i 1st got them.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks lol, i know that next door cleans out the cages once a week. I have no idea how they can stand the smell all my fuzzies get cleaned out twice a day lol maybe im just to fussy


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> Thanks lol, i know that next door cleans out the cages once a week. I have no idea how they can stand the smell all my fuzzies get cleaned out twice a day lol maybe im just to fussy


yuk once a week, Mine get done daily all the corners and fresh in for them, I only suggest it with babies who haven't learn't and just a few days then clean and start again, its something that they should learn quick as ferrets are clean


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

looks like a liberta abode which is wayyy too small for fuzzies, especially if their in there for along time. I felt sorry for my two girls in a 4½ double hutch and had to get them a coop, so i worry about what some people think is large enough for two ferrets.

i clean every day too  even though their outside and the smell doesnt bother me it just gives me peace of mind knowing their clean. Plus my girls usually find their litter box.............or right next to their bed  my girls must've missed their ferrets are clean creatures lesson


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Tomskrat said:


> looks like a liberta abode which is wayyy too small for fuzzies, especially if their in there for along time. I felt sorry for my two girls in a 4½ double hutch and had to get them a coop, so i worry about what some people think is large enough for two ferrets.
> 
> i clean every day too  even though their outside and the smell doesnt bother me it just gives me peace of mind knowing their clean. Plus my girls usually find their litter box.............or right next to their bed  my girls must've missed their ferrets are clean creatures lesson


either that or taken away from mum too soon?


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

don't think so took them home at 9 weeks after watching them grow from little chipolatas. They used the litter box in their old cage, maybe they just got confused after the move??? will maybe try the no clean for a week idea, silly girls.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

we can share the smelly experience lol.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Nooooo way to small!! And i would love to know how you spay a hob   On a different note have either of you 2 but your fuzzbuts in?? If they are outside becuase of the fireworks?? I knew grace wouldnt bat an eyelid but joey was terrified so they are in a big indoor rabbit cage for the night though they have yet to step foot in it apart from getting a drink


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

it shall be some small blessing that my girls are out side me thinks :laugh:


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Tomskrat said:


> it shall be some small blessing that my girls are out side me thinks :laugh:


Bedroom looks like a war zone :cryin:


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Tomskrat said:


> it shall be some small blessing that my girls are out side me thinks :laugh:


cheat......

lol most of my fuzzbuts are outside and cosy as can be and not at all bothered by the fireworks, but the little ones are just to tiny and skinny to suvive outside in the cold!! plus i would miss my daily cuddles if they lived outdoors lol


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

no fireworks too close to me because of all the polo ponies around here, the lady who owns the yard always asks nicely that no one uses fireworks for the horses sake. its nice because my terriers terrified and is scared even when their miles away and we cant hear them.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

All my neighbours are letting them off, went out to check and joey was on the bottom floor of the hutch in the corner shivering and hissing so bought him in straight away, when i put him in the kitchen he threw up, just abit of water and spittle. They annoy the hell out of me, i like the displays done by proffesionals but silly people playing with them in their garden grates my nerves  Grace on the other hand was asleep on the 3rd floor


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

> cheat......
> 
> lol most of my fuzzbuts are outside and cosy as can be and not at all bothered by the fireworks, but the little ones are just to tiny and skinny to suvive outside in the cold!! plus i would miss my daily cuddles if they lived outdoors lol


my two are big chunky jills at this time of the year, so i don't have to worry about them getting cold, providing they have tons of blankets . even at night when its almost freezing I'll go out to check on them, and they'll be chilling in their run and almost toasty to the touch.


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

> All my neighbours are letting them off, went out to check and joey was on the bottom floor of the hutch in the corner shivering and hissing so bought him in straight away, when i put him in the kitchen he threw up, just abit of water and spittle. They annoy the hell out of me, i like the displays done by proffesionals but silly people playing with them in their garden grates my nerves Grace on the other hand was asleep on the 3rd floor


poor little man 

my trouble neighbours (there's one on every street ) almost set some up . my mum and me had to go outside and remind them (for the 4th yr) that the horses and are dog are petrified of them.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

fireworks should be limited to professional displays only  

my mums dog has been on zyklene for the past week and she still had to phone the vet because we was worried about her heart


----------

